
Steven Spielberg Is Writing a Streaming Series You Can Only Watch at Night - adrian_mrd
https://www.gizmodo.com.au/2019/06/steven-spielberg-is-writing-a-streaming-series-you-can-only-watch-at-night/
======
hhs
This is interesting. It looks like this will be designed for short series
content. I’m curious if this type of strategy has been tried for other types
of content?

